# Finally!!!!



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Check this out.

http://www.hondanews.com/channels/p...-with-eps-and-dct-deluxe-features-and-benefit

Might have taken them 10+ years to do it but better late than never


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't understand what they finally did? It's still a wee little motor. Is it the IRS suspension? What am I missing?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I just grabbed a 2014 Rubicon because my 2002 has been rock solid reliable. I know fuel injection is nice but I have pull start back up on both of mine and with no problems with my carb I am glad I got it. I love the power steering. If I ever wear out the 2002 I might get one but at 45 years of age that thing could out last me. I love Honda products.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Just checked it out and it looks like the new 2015 does still have auxiliary recoil pull start.
Dang! I might have to trade up the 2002 for the new 2015.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

IRS, fuel injection, option for power steering, it says it will have a locker but I am not sure how their locker will work since it's still the "traxlok" diff. Also the transmission is more like the Rancher 420AT which I believe will accept a gear reduction


----------

